
Show HN: Boxware – Create & Collaborate On Virtual Desktops in Your Browser - sibeshk96
http://boxware.io
======
sibeshk96
Hi HN, co-founder here. We're a team of 3, right out of college, building this
for the past 5 months.

Boxware is a web-app that lets you discover, use & collaborate on desktop
software in your browser without downloading or installing anything. We do all
the heavy lifting so you can access them on-demand - streamed right to your
browser. Think Netflix for Software.

In full-screen mode and at 4G speeds, its indistinguishable from using a
normal computer.

Fun meta-fact: we built most of Boxware inside Boxware itself. Here's a demo
if you're lazy -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCTPDSW2NEk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCTPDSW2NEk)

